# First O & W



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

Just received my first O & W - excellent build quality for the price


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

very nice - if you got it new, where from?


----------



## Maf (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes it was new from Gnomon in Singapore - ordered it about 2 months ago but none in stock.

I've since looked and the price has gone up.


----------



## muhrmel (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice and clear design. I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice catch, O&W really do offer great value.... I've had a few over the years :thumbsup:


----------



## moosejam (Nov 29, 2009)

nice, will have to look at o&w come 2010


----------



## rzlatic (Dec 21, 2008)

i had chased that "military" models for some time (AS2063 or 2824 models) but the restock of O&W dealers is going really slowly since last year (wanted M5 GMT also but with similar success), so i finally settled with an M1.

must say that i'm *impressed* with beauty and the look of it. really nice watch.

although i checked a tons of photos around the web thru the time, i had the impression that they are slightly larger, while M-series are rather small-ish and thinner than it looks on the photos.

my one is used, so i will take it for a maintenance (the crown produces some harsh grinding sounds) but otherwise it's running some 5 sec fast a day which can be regulated (and which is ok as my Poljot 3133 runs fast 5 minutes a week!).


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

I love these simple ,clean, uncluttered watches.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

mine sez hi


----------

